# 1st Day!



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

How did everyone do on their first day? Lets hear how you did. :beer:


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

3 Honkers for me. Didn't have one duck decoy! Magnum


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Six gadwalls, one honk, and a very excited daughter. Perfect morning.....

Tom


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

3 honks and as dblkluk would say a green bean!!


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Two lessors and one nice big honk for me.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

deleted


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

15 canada geese, two pintails, three mallards. ducks wouldnt decoy in the field for anything. owell the hunt was awesome!!!

mark


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

What a morning...five of us limited on mallards by 9:15...for the "other" ducks we got 2 pinnies and a nice blue bill. Then we ended up dekin' 2 honkers...all in all it was an awesome morning, i think this is the first year that the greenies were actually green! But we did end up 2 short, no biggie though cause we got the mallards!!! Hope everyone enjoyed the morning as much as we did!! And I ended up getting some BLING-BLING action!! I swear to god that it was a drake but it was a suzzie mallard :eyeroll: , oh well **** happens but it better be the one and only suzzie of the year!!!

Cheers, 
zach


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

How common are the Hutches here in NODAK? I know for sure two of mine were lessors but the third had the crazy liittle beak, it was smaller, and the black on the head was only about 4 inches.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Four mallards. Really slow though. Next year will be a North Dakota opener for me!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Damn, must be nice!!! Good luck to all who scored or went out this weekend, I saw a ton of vehicles heading west with boats and decoys today.. Watch out for N/R's!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

We got 2 redheads, one shovler, 1green wing teal, 1 blue wing teal, and some gadwalls. At least we had some fun :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

glad to hear you boys got some. we have a field with 300 to 400 honkers out feeding in it. not sure how many ducks are out there as it was getting pretty dark when we found it. hopefully we'll get some greenies too.


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

We bagged 11 honkers, 8 mallards and a teal


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

We managed Gadwall, Redheads and Pintails. Did not see many Mallards at all. Small groups of Snows around now too.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Had a great weekend! Shot 4 greenies and 2 nice drake woodies! Then managed to bag a limit of grouse and 1 bonus partrige. Did not see many hunters setup in the field throughout the weekend. Hopefully the mallards start to put the feed bag on in the fields soon.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

first day here in MN we only got one green wing, didnt do our scouting  but while we were getting disapointed we were also making up for it by doing our next day scouting then, and figured out where they were going. so between two of us second morning we got 5 blue wings, 2 spoonies, a gadwal, and one greenie. he didnt look mature at all, not a first year bird but definately hard to tell at less than about 20 feet when its still just getting light.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chop,I did some research on the lesser and huchins canada goose sub-species over the net.North Dakota lists the smaller variety of canada goose that migrates through here as the tall grass prairie population.So I did a search on that and I came up with a breeding population that are part of the subspecies huchinsi.The lesser canada goose subspecies nests in Alaska and part of the Yukon,and winters in Washington and Oregon.Never the less,lesser canada is a generic term that has been used for years here as well as cacklers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

damn, thanks for the input. :beer:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i killed two beers and a shot. season doesn't come in here until november.

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

pointer


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

3 guys, 36 birds and 3 geese. 8 bw-teal, 3 mallards, 2 widgeons, 4 shovelevers , 3 redheads, 1 ring-neck, alot of gadwalls and a few other birds i am sure i am forgetting mixed in there.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

3 blue wing teal, 1 green wing and 1 drake woody for me

PS how do u get 36 birds??? whats ur bag??? MN its 6 ducks 2 geese and 3 guys would have been 24 ducks and geese together???

lata, 2d


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I go to college so i can actually count my limit. 3 people, 6 birds a piece each day. Then your total would be 18 birds saturday and 18 birds sunday. That brings your total to 36 birds for the weekend. not including the 3 honkers I got this weekend also. HAHA. This is at UND in grand forks area. How has everyone else been doing around the area??

Curt


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

look at this dont all u ppl wish u guys were 18???

--Fri went to school from 9-1 
--Worked 5-8
--Went to last half of football game 8-9
--Party from 9-2 (dont ask :beer: )
--Got up at 5:45 to go hunting got home at 3
--Party again from 9-1:30
--Got up at 4:45 to go hunting 
--Slept a little then went looking at Trucks

mmmmm Cant wait to do it all over again next weekend

lata, 2d


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info Mallard. The warden thought mine was a Hutch as well but was not sure. I will have to do a search on the net for one of those pocket guides that has pictures of all the sub species.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

3 of us limited out on ducks opening morning, we had 5 wood ducks, and 1 bluebill. we also limited out on canadans all within 2 hours. what a exciting opening day of hunting. The large groups of ducks didnt seem to decoy well in the field but the groups of about a dozen decoyed just fine for us.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

3 of us limited out on ducks opening morning, we had 5 wood ducks, and 1 bluebill. we also limited out on canadans all within 2 hours. what a exciting opening day of hunting. The large groups of ducks didnt seem to decoy well in the field but the groups of about a dozen decoyed just fine for us.


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Had a great first day, shot 27 greenheads, 3 widgeon, 6 pintails, and our 18 honkers. We had ducks decoy until almost 11am in set of 4 to 10 birds. It was tough to pick out the greenheads but it was a nice way to shoot a limit of ducks.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

1st day, THree guys, seven ducks and 3 honks. Ducks were all over but seemed decoy shy. Day two, three guys, 18 ducks and 5 honks. All but one of the ducks were shot between 9:15 and 10:00. Wierd, usually the ducks are the early thing, not Sunday!!!


----------



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

Openning day! I've been waiting 305 days for this. It was a good morning despite getting only a single duck, 1 widgeon. But, we did manage to get 9 geese in the process. Ducks were flying high and weren't interested in the field. Got 1 lesser in the field, so we moved to the puddle 80 yds away. 6 mallard deeks and 4 full bodies in the pond. The ducks still weren't working well, but the honkers came to take a look. That was realy fun seeing them work into such a small puddle.

Sunday was very good. 16 ducks and 4 geese. Went out with Bryan Remer, win4win, and josh. Very good morning. Ducks were working a lot better and we still had a couple of small groups of geese come in.

Another great openning weekend in the books.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Had one of the best openers I can remember! 18 Greenheads, 3 Drake Woodies, (including my first ever!) 2 Drake Widgeon's and a limit of 12 Canada's! I believe we won the GreenSkins too! Scouting was definatly the key, nice job Matt A. He took it for the team and camped out at our spot on Friday night! We still had a group try to set up in our field next to us! NICE! Still couldn't stop the GF Greenheads! 2nd day much slower, birds scattered, but managed to get a limit myself! This is what we live here for! Love it!


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

didn't do as well as rick did, but got 2 honkers.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

We had a great morning we hunted until 12. We had six guys and ended up with 36 ducks mostly blue wings, widgeon, gadwalds, but we ended up with 6 mallard drakes. We also got 11 honkers and five snow geese and two blue goose. It was awesome we were picking up decoys at 11:30 and we heard snow geese some where and with a pile of decoys laying in the open and 4 full bodies left still standing we had 15 snows come into the decoys and pulled down 7 that was the ultimate high light. I hope everyone elses opener went well..
Bandhunter


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks liek yo'll did good like us and had fun. Did anyone use any spinning wing decoys? We might try one this weekend but didnt last weekend??

Curt


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Hunted with the robo duck in a slough for the first part of the morning. Turned it off and the ducks worked way better.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, I am getting mine mailed here so I should give it a try this weekend. My hunting buddie just bough one at cabelas today so we will see how they work this weekend I am sure with two robos. Also, we might head out for another morning hunt tommorrow before class at 1pm. Well see how it goes, planning on going either back to lairmore or maybe west of kellys slough, well see, will depend on how far we want to drive with the gas prices and all.haha. Well let ya know.

Curt
UND Sioux


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Mallard,

Nice post - e.g., deleted.
Now if everyone else would do the same, or edit appropriately.

(nice meeting you BTW).
M.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we ended up with 10 honks and no ducks. all the ducks we saw were heading south to somewhere else. it was still nice to get a limit of honkers even though i wanted to get some ducks.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

This would have to be best opener ever. On Saturday out of five guys we limited out in two hours. Shot 20 mallards, 7 teal, a red head, a gadwall, and a widgeon.

On Sunday we were down to three guys and only shot 12 ducks. Got 4 mallards, 2 gadwall, 4 teal, a widgeon, and a shoveler. Also called in 2 honkers in the morning and all I was using were duck dekes, go figure! Later in the day had a nice long flock of geese come over and dropped three more.

When it was said and done we had 42 ducks and 5 geese...not too shabby! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

....and yes, we used a mojo...worked great all day Saturday, but seemed to spook them on Sunday. Hopefully this weekend will be just as good as last weekend...good luck everybody!!! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

2 days away from my first of the season!


----------

